# Ed's Bait Report 6/14



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wind and rain kept a lot of fisherman off the lake this week, but those
making it out are still reporting good success. The most successful
methods have been slip bobbering in the trees with leeches, minnow, or
crawlers; cranking in the windy shores; or pitching cranks or jigs into new
cattail or weed growth in the shallower bays. For slip bobbering, the best
areas have been the trees in Pelican Lake, the Oswalds Bay area, Howard
Farm area, Grahams Island area, or Walfords Bay.

Cranking's been best in Pelican Lake, the north shore of the Flats, the old Flats road, Hog Bay, No Fish Bay, Howard farm area, Old Mill Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, and Foughty's & Skadsems bays in East Bay. Try using perch, firetiger, silver/blue, silver/black, or crawdad #5 shad raps, #7 countdowns, #8 shallow runners, or reef runner rip sticks. If cranking pay attention to wind changes and to take advantage of newly stirred up water. Anglers are also reporting increasingly better fishing trolling spinners. Most are working the 14-24 foot area, but some are also catching nice walleyes in 4 to 7 feet. Pike fishing continues to be good in all areas of the lake. Cranks, daredevils, smelt, or herring all are working well. White bass fishing's been good. Anglers are pitching jigs with minnow or twister tails. Chartreuse and white are the better colors. Areas to try are the north end of Creel Bay, Channel A, the rip rap along the bridges on the lake, and the old railroad track along the north shore of Pelican Lake. Good Luck and don't forget to stop in and sign up for one of two In-Fisherman PWT amateur entries being given away at Ed's.


----------

